# 2010 CAAD9 or Supersix3 (Not Hi-Mod)



## javijc26 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to get your input on a little dilema that I'm having.
I currently own a 2007 CAAD9 with Ultegra 6600, I've had this awesome bike for about 3 years now and am getting the itch to upgrade.
My original intention was to purchase a 2010 CAAD9 BB30 frame set in BBQ,and build it with the 2010 SRAM Force group. I think this would be an amazing build for this frame set and is within my budget. The other option that I've been tossing around is the SuperSix3 not the Hi-Mod frame. This bike comes spec'd with the new Ultegra 6700. Budget wise it's more that I wanted to spend but if it's a better bike it may be worht making the effort. The Hi-Mod supersix is way out of my budget. 
My question is, do you guys think it's worth spending the extra money for the SuperSix 3 or should I stick to my original plan of building the 2010 CAAD9 with the new Force. Your input is much appreciated.


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you mean Six Carbon? All SuperSix are HI-MOD.


----------



## javijc26 (Jul 22, 2009)

Not according to my LBS. this year they've introduced two entry level SuperSix bikes, the SuperSix 2 and the SuperSix 3, they do not use the high modulus carbon on these. This was confirmed also by the Cannondale Rep. The website is a bit confusing as the have not updated the names on the links to the different SuperSixes. (if that makes any sense)


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

javijc26 said:


> Not according to my LBS. this year they've introduced two entry level SuperSix bikes, the SuperSix 2 and the SuperSix 3, they do not use the high modulus carbon on these. This was confirmed also by the Cannondale Rep. The website is a bit confusing as the have not updated the names on the links to the different SuperSixes. (if that makes any sense)


You are right, the SuperSix 1 and above are high mod, the rest are not. I have not been on a CAAD 9 but just bought a SuperSix 1, coming from a Synapse 3. I would try and ride both, is that an option? The high mod vs non high mod supposedly have the same stiffness, small difference in weight. I would have probably bought a 2 if my LBS had one but all they had was the 1 and I was hooked after riding it. I know the CAAD9 is supposed to be great bike also so hopefully someone else can give you a better comparison.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Since you are not getting S6 in Himod you might as well go with the Six carbon and save some money, what is the point for an upgrade.


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

Is the Cannondale dealer coming off the list price at all on either bike? I would really try and ride each bike but I have heard nothing but great things about the 2010 SuperSix. Of course the same goes with the CAAD9. I looked at the BBQ CAAD9 1 at by bike shop the day I bought my SS.


----------



## javijc26 (Jul 22, 2009)

They will do the CAAD9 frame with Full 2010 Force and FSA cockpit for $2400, I would transfer over the wheels from my current bike.

They will do the full SuperSix3 for $3500.

Thoughts???


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

javijc26 said:


> They will do the CAAD9 frame with Full 2010 Force and FSA cockpit for $2400, I would transfer over the wheels from my current bike.


Doesn't seem like that great of a deal. MSRP on the 2010 CAAD9 frameset is $850, you can find the full SRAM Force groupset for just over $1000 without even trying very hard, so ~$600 for a headset, stem, handlebars, seatpost, saddle, cables, and assembly?

Asad


----------



## javijc26 (Jul 22, 2009)

I can probably negotiate the price down a bit, maybe to $2300 or so. But going back to the original question, do you think it's worth to spend and extra $1200 to go to the SuperSix3 with the Ultegra 6700??? It's a little out my budget, but maybe doable.


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

This will be your last opportunity to ever buy a 'Handmade in USA' Cannondale CAAD9.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know much about the SuperSix, so I can't speak to that. But if you decide to go for the CAAD9, just get the complete CAAD9-4 with SRAM Rival. $1800 list and IMO the small weight savings of Force over Rival isn't worth the extra $$. You can sell the stock wheels if you don't want to keep them and use that money to upgrade whatever components you don't like (say, if you really want an FSA handlebar or something -- I know I personally didn't really like the 2009 CAAD9 handlebars, dunno if the 2010's are different).

Asad


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

javijc26 said:


> They will do the CAAD9 frame with Full 2010 Force and FSA cockpit for $2400, I would transfer over the wheels from my current bike.
> 
> They will do the full SuperSix3 for $3500.
> 
> Thoughts???


Where are you located? I looked at a 2010 CAAD9 1 the other day and thought it was around $2400, maybe $2600 can't remember for sure.


----------



## javijc26 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm in Miami


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

If you want something different, go with te Super6. Swapping a CAAD9 for another CAA9 doesnt seem like much of a change to me, unless you loathe the colour you are ridig today.


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

I also say go with the SuperSIx as I think the 2010 SuperSix gives the best of everything in one package. It is an incredible bike in my opinion and from what I can tell so far gives a good comfortable ride. Have you had a chance to ride both bikes and compare them? I went out and test rode a new SuperSix and even though it was too small for me I knew I wanted one and came back smiling. When I picked up my new one they fitted me for it and went out to test ride it and came back even happier. I also talked to the owner of the bike shop and we had a long conversation about the 2010 model. He had the opinion that the 2010 SuperSix was one of those new models that comes along every so often that it is worth the upgrade, not something that happens all of the time according to him and he owns the shop.

Personally, I would have probably been just as happy with a SuperSix 2 or 3 and saved some money but they had the 1, I liked the color combination, my size, and I didn't want to wait. Bad combination I guess.


----------



## javijc26 (Jul 22, 2009)

LeDomestique said:


> If you want something different, go with te Super6. Swapping a CAAD9 for another CAA9 doesnt seem like much of a change to me, unless you loathe the colour you are ridig today.


There were a couple of reasons that I was considering the 2010 CAAD9
1. My current CAAD9 is a tad to big for me, so I would go down one size (better fit)
2. BB30
3. Full carbon fork and steerer
4. I could build it with the 2010 SRAM Force which is awesome.:thumbsup: 
5. Fits within my budget

I love my current CAAD9, it's really a fun bike to ride and I just feel that with the things I listed above, it could be an even better bike.

All that said, This would probably be the last bike for quite a while, and maybe making a sacrifice and stretching my budget may be worth while to get the SuperSix 3.


----------



## javijc26 (Jul 22, 2009)

C130 said:


> I also say go with the SuperSIx as I think the 2010 SuperSix gives the best of everything in one package. It is an incredible bike in my opinion and from what I can tell so far gives a good comfortable ride. Have you had a chance to ride both bikes and compare them? I went out and test rode a new SuperSix and even though it was too small for me I knew I wanted one and came back smiling. When I picked up my new one they fitted me for it and went out to test ride it and came back even happier. I also talked to the owner of the bike shop and we had a long conversation about the 2010 model. He had the opinion that the 2010 SuperSix was one of those new models that comes along every so often that it is worth the upgrade, not something that happens all of the time according to him and he owns the shop.
> 
> Personally, I would have probably been just as happy with a SuperSix 2 or 3 and saved some money but they had the 1, I liked the color combination, my size, and I didn't want to wait. Bad combination I guess.


Congrats C-130, you have a beautiful bike 

If I go with the SuperSix 3, I would get the black one, it really looks awesome, Have you heard any comments on the new Ultegra 6700??? 
Also, it looks like it comes with a pretty descent wheelset. the Shimano RS80s
Thanks for your comments and input


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

javijc26 said:


> Congrats C-130, you have a beautiful bike
> 
> If I go with the SuperSix 3, I would get the black one, it really looks awesome, Have you heard any comments on the new Ultegra 6700???
> Also, it looks like it comes with a pretty descent wheelset. the Shimano RS80s
> Thanks for your comments and input


Thanks, I am really excited over the bike. It was way more money than I had anticipated spending but feel I got a good deal on the bike also. I was planning on the 3, at most maybe the 2, but probably let emotion/excitement override. Good luck on your choice, let us know what you decide. The Ultegra on my 08 Synapse was great, never had nay complaints, not sure on the new Ultegra.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I would stay away from Sram there is no micro adjust on the left shifter, Campy & Shimano is the way to go.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

What do you mean by micro adjust? Trim? I can trim the front just fine on my Red and I would take a SRAM group way before a Shimano one but that's me.


----------



## javijc26 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Cannondale lover for your input and advice,

I placed my order today for the SuperSix 3 in Jet Black. My LBS told me that it would take approximately a month to come in.

Can't wait.  Thanks again


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase. We look forward to seeing the pictures upon it's arrival.


----------



## javijc26 (Jul 22, 2009)

For sure, now it's time to sell my current CAAD9 on E-bay


----------

